# I love my push pad



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I needed to cut an insert for my dado blade.










I stacked 2 pieces of leftover plywood and secure them over the tablesaw with a couple of hold down.










Since that's the first time I use the hold down in that fashion, I decided to push from the top.

The thought of just pressing with my hand while raising the dado blade definitely crossed my mind since I wanted to raise the blade by 3/4" only. I decided to do it right and use a push pad.

While raising the blade, I was looking at the front where the height is lower than the blade top that I was not seeing.










I am glad I used a push pad…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

physics
psychics
karma
and 
luck

aren't you glad
you looked for a train
before crossing
the tracks


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

That rimes David. I am so glad I did.

Skarp: I am also making a point of using them on the router table whenever possible.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

it's also the name of a law firm
for woodworkers that don't

stop
look
and
listen


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Good call.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Wauuuuu I'm sure glad also! I would have hated to hear the alternative.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

David: I like that name. That law firm must be poor because we tend to ignore "stop, look and listen".

Plantek: It's one of those moments where one think of cutting corners to go faster.

Mafe: Jim Vice, My teacher, taught me to stop and slow down from time to time. He always say: "Think about your are about to do. If it is not completely safe, don't do it".


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Play safe.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Larry: Safety is not my nickname but I try. Everytime my fingers are getting to close to a spinning blade or bit, I usually try to find a better way.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

I speak from real experience my back gave way while pushing a panel through my tablesaw (Disc problem) & I collapsed pushing my hand through the blade not even a guard would have saved me 'cos my hand took the same path as the panel & I lost my middle two fingers at the halfway mark, believe me they don't grow back!
I never felt a thing at the time, but I've felt a lot since & although I still get round what I need to do it's a lot better the way God made us (with a full compliment of digits) your pad did a good job frame it in your shop so you never forget
Be safe & my best
Trevor


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Trevor: My dad lost 2 digits.
one when trying to cut a sheet of plywood, on a table saw he made himself, without any help. To this day he is still not clear on how his hand ended on that blade.

The second was lost because of one of his grand kids rush into the shop to hide behind grandpa because a couple of kids were chasing him. Well he got pushed forward during a cut.

This said, you scared me since I too have discs. Not too bad yet.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow! Ian,I bet that was one traumatised grandson, I think sheet goods are the worst especially thin sheets having the blade set low they often bend under their own weight & arch in the middle (good case for an outfeed table)so the blade has to be set higher & you need a hand on them to hold them flat it's a dangerous scenario so now I cut all sheets with a track & circular saw into manageable size pieces (for me 3' x 2' max) then to the table saw. If I'm having a bad day with my back I do something else preferably with a hand plane ;-)
Best
Trevor


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

One of my nephews. He remembers when he see it.

I too use a circular saw to do a rough cut before taking it to my tablesaw. Sometime I have the homecenter do the rough cut + 2" since their blade is awfull.

My dad build his own tablesaw by using a circular saw under the table. Of course no height adjustment. No adjustment of any kind.

When I see him in the summer he never let me touch any of his power tools. I always wonder why.


----------

